# Federgabel für Trial-Street



## LBC (3. Juni 2007)

Hallo,
ich bin lang auf der suche nach einer Trial tauglichen Federgabel. Um ein beispiel zu nennen Ryan Leech fährt eine modifizierte Marzocchi Federgabel. Das ist genau das was ich möchte.

Die frage ist, baut Marzocchi oder andere hersteller solche Federgabeln in serie, wahrscheinlich nicht? Zudem gibt Ryan Leech auf seiner Seite eine kurze beschreibung zum umbau einer Marzocchi gabel, die Marzocchi aber nicht empfiehlt, und ich den umbau selber nicht machen würde, hab da kein Plan von.

Habt ihr erfahrungen zur meiner angelegenheit? 

Eine anmerkung bitte noch, wenn mich jemand belehren möchte das man Trial mit einer Starrgabel fährt, ihr habt recht, ich fahre ein reinrassiges Trialbike, die federgabel brauch ich für mein anderes Rad.


----------



## Trialside (3. Juni 2007)

Ryan Leech fährt soweit ich weiß ne Marzocchi MX Comp.
Die harte Abstimmung bekommst du durch härtere Federn hin. Wenn du das nicht selber machen willst da nn bring die Gabel einfach zu nem Marzocchi-Dealer. Die haben das nötige Know-How und das nötige Werkzeug


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikefritzel (3. Juni 2007)

oder die mx comp air da kannst einfach an der tanke die luft reinhauen...


----------



## 525Rainer (3. Juni 2007)

http://www.dominikraab.com/

dominik fährt die...
auf seiner seite auf bike klicken und dann steht da:
 Gabel: modifizierte Marzocchi MX Comp 60mm Federweg

mail ihn halt mal an.. servus rainer


----------



## LBC (3. Juni 2007)

Von den Kerl wußte ich noch gar nichts, sehr guter Tipp ich werde mich mit ihn in verbindung setzen. Danke


----------



## Trialside (4. Juni 2007)

Die Variante mit Luft ist natürlich einfach. Aber ich Glaub nicht dass er die dann hart und auf 60mm runter bekommt...


----------



## Dominik (4. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

Ich fahre eine MX Comp (Luftgabel) auf ca. 60mm reduziert... Zusätzlich ist im linken gabelholm noch eine Stahlfeder eingebaut... das bewirkt, dass die Gabel schwerer durchschlägt!
kann die MX Comp auf jeden Fall für Street Trial weiterempfehlen, weil sie eine recht leichte gabel ist, gut hält und einfach umzubauen ist!

Grüße,
Dominik


----------



## Basti.heinrich (8. Juni 2007)

Bikefritzel schrieb:


> oder die mx comp air da kannst einfach an der tanke die luft reinhauen...



Das mit der Tanke würde ich lassen da kann dein ventil kaputt gehen


----------



## Basti.heinrich (8. Juni 2007)

du kannst es auch mit ner alten Rock shox duke probieren


----------



## Lord Shadow (21. September 2007)

Hey Dominik. Kannst du ne beschreibung fürs Kürzen hier reinsetzen? Oder ist das Standartprogramm: Spacer unter/über die Negativfeder und Hauptfeder kürzen?


----------



## Dominik (21. September 2007)

Hey Lord Shadow!!

Die MX comp hat normal nur 2 so ganz kurze federn... ich glaub die sind dazu da, dass die gabel etwas progressiver wird... 
jedenfalls musst bei denen gar nichts machen.
du musst nur auf beiden seiten einen spacer reintun, damit die gabel nur mehr 60mm oder je nachdem wie viel federweg du haben willst) ausfederst. ich fahr zur zeit 50mm... spacer am besten aus kunsstoff, ist besser falls dir die gabel mal durchschlägt. ja und dann mit luft einfach einstellen wie hart die gabel sein soll... würd sie aber nicht zu hart einstellen... geht so leichter kaputt... mir persönlich gefällt es am meisten, wenn die gabel am anfang eher weich ist und dann aber sehr progressiv wird. das erreichst du mit mehr öl in der gaebl... musst mal ein wenig ausprobiern... 

grüße,
dom.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (22. September 2007)

Dankeschön. Werde mich wegen der Haltbarkeit wahrscheinlich doch für ne Rux entscheiden. Die wiegt zwar 500g mehr, aber sollte mir meine Anfängerfahrweise und gelegentliche Besuche beim Dirten nicht so übel nehmen wie ne MX.


----------



## roborider (23. September 2007)

Hab mir billig eine Rock Shox Judy XC besorgt ( ~40) ... da kommen jetzt härtere und kürzere Federn sowie anderes Öl rein und dann mla sehen was die so taugt ...


----------



## Lord Shadow (23. September 2007)

Freue mich auf einen Bericht. Habe auch schon an ne Dart 3 gedacht.


----------

